# How longi did it take to teach your puppy how to "sit"



## momtwobys (Nov 8, 2014)

Just curious how long it takes? Obviously I'm new at this, we don't even have the puppy yet!!


----------



## tbear (Oct 15, 2014)

Kaia picked it up pretty quickly. I would hold a treat right in front of her nose and let her sniff/lick at it until she finally decided to put her bum down into a sit position. Once she was in a sit, I would immediately give her the treat and essentially throw a party. After a few times of doing this, I started introducing the word "sit" as her bum hit the ground. Within 15 minutes, she knew how to sit.  Smart girl.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Jige was only 7.5wks when I brought him home and I started training the next day it only took him about a day to have the sit command down. Waase was 4mos it took her a couple of days.


----------

